# Anyone Move Their Shop/Tools Out Of State? Need Advice



## gerrym526 (Dec 22, 2007)

I posted this same topic in Woodworking Skills, so if you read it there, ignore this one.

Don't know if this is the right forum, so I'll post the request here and at the Sweating Bucks forum as well.
Considering re-locating from IL to the ID panhandle within the next year. For those of you who have seen the tools in my Workshop area, you'll understand my question.
The largest of the tools is a Delta Unisaw with 52" side table. Also have stationary drill press, jointer, cabinet makers workbench, etc. Had considered selling, then re-buying the big tools at my final destination, but didn't think it was economical, since most woodworkers want really good used power tools at "fire sale" prices. Not that I blame them.
Any of you move your shops out of state? How did you pack? Did you use professionals to move, or rent a truck? Issues of weight, packing, securing in a truck, traler or POD. What were your experiences?

I am considering using PODS to move the tools after they're packed. Have checked with PODS and found the maximum weight they'll take is 8000lbs. Don't think I have anywhere near 2 tons of machinery.
Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

Load it in a U-Haul and go.


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

I just looked at your work shop. Wrap it well and tie it to the sides of the U-haul trailer. What are you going to do in North Idaho?


----------



## jeffthewoodwacker (Dec 26, 2007)

I have moved 16 times in 37 years and have moved my woodworking tools each time. The last time I moved I crated all the large equipment and loaded it securely on a 16 foot trailer that I own and drove it 350 miles to its new and (I hope) permanent home. Small tools were wrapped in newspaper and packed in boxes that I could handle. I hired some temp help at each end of the move to help me load and unload. Didn't have a scratch on any piece of equipment. I did have professional movers load and move it all one time and my custom made workbench ended up with a big dent in it and one of the wings of the table saw was bent beyond belief.


----------



## Gofor (Jan 12, 2008)

I moved from FL to NC 2 years ago. Furniture went by commercial mover. Rented a storage shed and moved the tools in my truck and stored 'til the house was ready. If moving a tool box, buy or find some cheap foam to cram in on top of the tools in the drawers so they cannot fall out even if the box is upside dowm. Movers will turn any item any orientation to get it in the truck. Make sure the box is LOCKED. Disassemble any heavy items to where there is not a lot of stress on anything critical (i.e. remove the cast iron wings from the table saw, motor if applicable, take the head off the drill press column, etc. Don't sell any tools you like to use. They don't make 'em like they used to (that applies to anything 5+ yrs old!!) If you cuss it when you use it, sell it or give it away. Its not worth the cost to move it.

That said, PODS was not an option for me. If I could have packed them myself and locked the container, I would have considered it. IL to ID is a long drive. If you pack a container yourself, cram everything as tight as possible, do not stint on padding, and pack everything like it will be dropped from a 5 foot height. You never know when that truck driver will have to make a sudden "detour" across the interstate median to avoid a head-on collision. Things will vibrate against each other (the semi-trailers don't have shocks), so use blankets to provide rub protection.

Don't envy you the move, but can understand wanting out of IL. I was born and raised there, left to go into the military 41 years ago, and only went back to visit family while they were alive.

Go


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

I HATE moving but being frugal, I wont pay some one to do what I do so well….........move

U-Haul or similar rental place, blankets, rope, straps, etc and get er done.


----------



## grumpycarp (Feb 23, 2008)

I'm sure it's a typo but 8000 lb. is FOUR tons. Get a lot of *small* boxes. Those hunks of iron get mighty heavy quick and it is way too easy to overload even what seems a reasonable sized box. My old girlfriend thought it would be a good idea to move her entire encyclopedia in a t.v box because it was only one item . . .
call this tag line"trusses aren't just for long spans" 
yours in faith,
stoopy bridges


----------

